# Guinea Pigs: Treacle & Custard



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Our two new additions:


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful girls! The darker one is a Golden Agouti and light one is either a very light Golden or Lemon Agouti. How old are they? They look like nice solid girls.

Emma x


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Another 2 newbies!!! Cute too - I love Guinea's - they just dont live long enough!!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Beautiful girls! The darker one is a Golden Agouti and light one is either a very light Golden or Lemon Agouti. How old are they? They look like nice solid girls.
> 
> Emma x


Apparently they are bred from champions and on inspection one is a girl and one is boy so we are going to have to seperate them asap! 

I know nothing about Guinea Pigs, these are the first ones we have had!


----------



## Elliebee (Apr 29, 2008)

I love guinea pigs, they make such good pets. I had one Williemeana - I used to let her out in her pen daily to have a little run about, i put her out one day and one minute she was fine the next she just keeled over and died, just like that,gone


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Another 2 newbies!!! Cute too - I love Guinea's - they just dont live long enough!!!


I know we are awful, they were given to us by a neighbour! They didn't think we had enough pets!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Apparently they are bred from champions and on inspection one is a girl and one is boy so we are going to have to seperate them asap!
> 
> I know nothing about Guinea Pigs, these are the first ones we have had!


Yes I would seprate them asap!!! How long has next door had them and how old are they? They are pregnant for only 75ish days give or take a few. 
With guinea pigs it doesnt matter what the lineage is as long as they look like the breed standard, most dont have pedigrees. Unfortunately these two have eye circles which is a huge fault with any Agouti's hense they have been sold on but they make beautiful pets.

There are some good guinea forums around, drop me a PM if you would like to know of the addresses or any questions fire away.

Emma x


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwww theyre lovely  The golden Agouti looks just like the one i had, We called her Peanut as she had a body the shape of a peanut (until she put on weight lol) And a Abysinnian called Ginger, If you spend alot of time with them they can become as loyal as your dogs  Mine would follow me around the house, and they were so funny if they heard the fridge door open, they used to squeal in excitement  If you have never owned guinea pigs aj look forward to hearing some funny noises haha. I would seperate them asap, the male will start to purr (as i call it) and stick his bum out if hes trying to mate with her. But it can happen very quickly! We know this from PAH selling us a male as a companion for my female even though id asked for another girl! 

Also here is a good guide on what to feed and what not to feed, as some things may suprise you when it comes to the veggie side of things  Guinea Pig food and Feeding Guide also Seagull's Guinea Pig Compendium


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh they are gorgeous,,i love guinea pigs, you will need to move to a bigger house soon,, if you get any more pets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'd be grateful if someone could recommend a good food which has no additives in it or what I should be feeding without giving a commercial food!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I would feed them a pellet type of Food such as Supa Guinea Excel, Supreme Selective Guinea Pig or Pets At Home Nuggets (they are the same as Supa Guinea Excel).
My guineas are on a mixed feed diet its called Chudleys Rabbit Royale, but its safe for cavies as long as they get the extra Vitamin C.

Remember to give them a cup full of fresh food every day or every other day and hay/grass as much as they can get.
Fresh foods they can eat...
apples, bananas, bread (slightly stale & crunchy, but not moldy), broccoli, cabbage, carrot greens, carrots and baby carrots, celery (cut into small pieces first), cilantro, cucumber, dandelion greens, grass, green & red bell peppers, green leaf & romaine lettuce(not everyday as it can give the runs), kale, kiwi, mustard greens, oats, oranges, parsley, raspberries, spinach, spring greens, tomatoes 

Emma x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> I would feed them a pellet type of Food such as Supa Guinea Excel, Supreme Selective Guinea Pig or Pets At Home Nuggets (they are the same as Supa Guinea Excel).
> My guineas are on a mixed feed diet its called Chudleys Rabbit Royale, but its safe for cavies as long as they get the extra Vitamin C.


Thanks!  Are they all additive free?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely guinea pigs Alan, are you going top get another male and female to keep the others company now they have to be separated lol


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lovely guinea pigs Alan, are you going top get another male and female to keep the others company now they have to be separated lol


I suppose I'll have to!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I always had 2 and i found they lasted longer than kept single. The only problem i had with my first two was once one died, the other died for no apparent reason, The vet said it could of been lonliness or shock of her friend dying, They lasted around 6-7yrs  Everyone was shocked at their age  They are such characters and just as loving as cats and dogs. I hope you enjoy them


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Thanks!  Are they all additive free?


Well I would recommend you feed these over Gerty Guinea Pig any day.

Burgess Pet Care

Info on Selective Feed...
Science Selective Guinea Pig is made with a blend of tasty herbs:

Dandelion - encourages the natural elimination of stored water and eases constipation 
Fennel - stimulates gastric motility to aid digestion and calm bloating 
Nettle - contains B vitamins and trace minerals, important for a healthy glossy coat

The Vitamin C in Science Selective Guinea Pig is stabilised and protected to ensure its inclusion remains at a stable level 
Fibrous biscuit shape aids dental wear and ensures a healthy digestive system 
Natural ingredients provides a natural diet, whilst its manufacturing ensures consistency, resulting in health and vitality 
High palatability - with 72%* of guinea pigs preferring Science Selective Guinea Pig when trialled against a competitor product

It also contains Bio-Mos, a prebiotic which assists immune function, aids digestion, and allows beneficial bacteria to flourish

Has added Omega 3 and 6 for healthy skin coats and joints and calcium for teeth and bones.
Also contains alfalfa

Analysis

Protein 16.0%
Oil 4.0%
Fibre 15.0%
Ash 6.5%
Calcium 0.8%
Phosphorus 0.5%
And the vitamin content is 800 mg/kg

Yes I would recommend finding them a friend each when you seprate them. They are very socialable creatures. I have a pen of 6 sows together and a pen of 4 boars together. They get along like a house on fire.

Does the sow show any signs of being larger and pear shaped? She could be pregnant and you could keep the boars with dad and sows with mam once they have weaned around 3-4 weeks old.

Emma x


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Yes I would recommend finding them a friend each when you seprate them. They are very socialable creatures. I have a pen of 6 sows together and a pen of 4 boars together. They get along like a house on fire.
> 
> Does the sow show any signs of being larger and pear shaped? She could be pregnant and you could keep the boars with dad and sows with mam once they have weaned around 3-4 weeks old.


One is bigger than the other but they are different ages. The man who gave us them is hard to understand so we don't know too much about them, but they have been kept together since the younger was born from what I can work out.

It was the OH that noticed they are different sexes so I will take a look tomorrow and see if it is the bigger one or not and see if she is "pear" shaped.

That sounds like a good plan to have some babes and then split them, that was going to be my next question since she could already be pregnant.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Well if they have been together since the younger one was born I assume it could be its relation??
Have a read on my website here...
Angelus Stud - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site
It has a few questions that you may need answering.

This is a boar...








Press down where the arrow is pointing a willy should pop out.
If NOT its a sow...








The arrow on this one is where you can feel the pelvis open before she is due to give birth.

If the boar is over 6mths old he sould have a good size pair of testicals on him too!

Emma x


----------

